# ISO cornbread recipe



## chris629 (Jan 23, 2005)

Hello everyone! I am making chili tonight and want to make some corbread instead of from a box. 
Does anyone have a basic simple recipe?
Thanks!


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 23, 2005)

This is the recipe I use.  It is from the back of the Albers Corn meal box.

1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
2/3 cup granulated sugar
1/2 cup corn meal
1 tablespoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 1/4 cups milk
2 large eggs, lightly beaten
1/3 cup vegetable oil
3 tablespoons butter or margarine, melted

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.  Grease 8-inch square baking pan.  Combine flour, sugar, corn meal, baking powder, and salt in a medium bowl.  Combine milk, eggs, vegetable oil, and butter in a small bowl; mix well.  Add to flour mixture; stir until just blended.  Pour into prepared baking pan.  Bake for 35 minutes or until wooden pick inserted in center comes out clean.  Makes 12 servings.


----------

